# Bobby Lashley.....



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

so where does he go from here?

That much talked about Ron Waterman fight??

Lashley has proven nay-sayers worng time and time again...and in dominant fashion. His G'n'P is like the heyday of Jens Pulver and Jon Jones...overwhelming. I been saying for almosy a year now that he would give Brock Lesnar the biggest test (although Brock is the big bad, undestructible Great White Hope in the eyes of many :laugh

so in you honest opinion...who should he fight next? How many more wins does he need to be considered a title contender?


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

Lashley should fight Rogers next. Winner gets to fight the winner of Fedor vs Werdum. Lashley vs Fedor; or Fedor Rogers 2 will be a good draw IMO.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i seriously wanna meet the ppl that doubted on Lashley vs Wes Simms.... lol

he has alot of prove still, beatiung Simms is hardly proof of anything and his GnP looked decent but nothing like the praise you seem to be giving it. Wes looked fine tbh and it was an early stoppage but no matter it was a gifted fight from the get go.

I do think Bobby matches up favorablely to Rogers but he needs an upgrade in competition before facing the top guys. I think he could probably beat Rogers now but another better tune up fight would be preferable. You feed him to the wolves now and you get no marketing power behind him if he loses. You can build this guy up over 2 or 3 more fights before a big fight would be ideal.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

alizio said:


> i seriously wanna meet the ppl that doubted on Lashley vs Wes Simms.... lol
> 
> he has alot of prove still, beatiung Simms is hardly proof of anything and his GnP looked decent but nothing like the praise you seem to be giving it. Wes looked fine tbh and it was an early stoppage but no matter it was a gifted fight from the get go.
> 
> I do think Bobby matches up favorablely to Rogers but he needs an upgrade in competition before facing the top guys. I think he could probably beat Rogers now but another better tune up fight would be preferable. You feed him to the wolves now and you get no marketing power behind him if he loses. You can build this guy up over 2 or 3 more fights before a big fight would be ideal.


 
I agree, and plus Scott Coker, is ALL about keeping his big fighters happy! And we all heard what Lashly said right after he beat Sims, that he wants couple more small fights.

And i totally agree that we cant be talking about any title when he beat someone that doesn't prove much...

But they like giving Lashly a name big or small but i don't see him fighting any Brett Rogers or Alovski...

To risky to lose hype on one of there top rising stars


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

wes simms is a joke....im sorry if that sounds a little harsh but he was in no shape to show up for a fight. This doesnt really prove anything for lashley....wes simms was beaten much more convincingly on tuf.

Lashley needs to step up in competition.

PS theres a video on sherdoh with lashley demanding a title shot, i cant view it in the uk but whats that all about.


----------



## mumblingidiot (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't see him fighting any of the top dudes any time soon. To me Rogers isn't even as good as he thinks he is. A good fight for lashley would be John the man of faith, I can't remember his last name.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Lashley is a joke, put him in with a real fighter and is career will end quickly. 

He looks like he's juicing too. I'm not saying he is, but he does look like it.



















Or maybe he just is a freak of nature, but he is abnormally large


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> I agree, and plus Scott Coker, is ALL about keeping his big fighters happy! *And we all heard what Lashly said right after he beat Sims, that he wants couple more small fights*.
> 
> And i totally agree that we cant be talking about any title when he beat someone that doesn't prove much...
> 
> ...


Yawn... Shows the difference bitween Lashley and Lesnar. 

Lashley signs with SF - fights nothing but cans all day long

Lesnar signs with UFC - Demands right from the beginning that he wants proper opponents to test himself with, fights Mir, Herring (after Coleman got injured) and Randy on his first 3 fights. Thats prolly the toughest trio anyone has ever fought in ufc after signing, could have been 3 ex/current HW champs if Coleman had been able to fight him.

I got nothing but respect for Lashley, but he needs to start fighting real opponents already and SF needs to learn how to be real organizers. Idiots didn't even know Lashley's opponent a month ago, sigh...
Basically I got nothing against Lashley avoiding tough fights if he thinks that he isn't ready yet, but you don't really improve and rank up higher by fighting cans either. So what if he actually loses against someone like Arlovski? His undefeated status might get ruined, but atleast we (and Lashley himself) know where he actually stands at. I got more respect for Brock's 4-1 status than any of these 20-0 -guys who haven't fought pretty much anyone yet.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

^^^^^^^ this ^^^^^^^^^^ 
Wes Sims????? Come on Sf are you kidding? They need to stop trying to build fighters up.


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

To the person wondering if he is juicing; the answer is absolutely. There is nothing natural about his physique. Sorry but creatine and glutamine due not lead to muscles bigger than the best bodybuilders of the 1950s and 1960s where they TOO were still juicing. 

here is his downfall. He is going to get rocked by a leaner guy with outstanding standup and takedown defense. There are NO fighters that are that muscled that have long-term success in MMA; especially striking sports like boxing. Excessive muscles are bad fighting in general. A 200 pound guy with heavy hands has PLENTY of power with 5oz gloves to knock out anyone. 

I know it is a boxing reference, but when Fernando Vargas was almost indestructible, he was set to fight Oscar. Vargas juiced up on Winstrol which pretty much cuts you up, adds endurance and gives a very hard and ripped look. Most experts believe that he was beaten in part because he was a bit slower and too hard muscularly in which he fatigued in championship rounds. 

This guy is just a big meathead. Muscles are not intimidating to any good fighter who has been around. Guys like Fedor, Mir, Nog, Anderson Silva, et al are all guys who are ridiculous KO artists and rarely juice (some probably not at all). Most guys are juicing a bit just due to the fact that they train 3X daily. However, this guy is being shown in the prefight interviews at the gym doing bicep curls. Sorry...bicep curls do NOTHING for a fighter and their standup game. When I started boxing Kronk in detroit, I was a bouncer that juiced a bit in the past and lived in the gym. First thing I was instructed to do....stop lifting all weights. Soon after...i stopped getting my ass kicked.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Lashley is a joke, put him in with a real fighter and is career will end quickly.
> 
> He looks like he's juicing too. I'm not saying he is, but he does look like it.
> 
> ...


Here's Lashley in college, judge for yourself.


----------



## wd1981 (Feb 27, 2009)

who should lashley fight next? shane del rosario? brett rogers would be to soon i think.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

he is not as big since pro wrestling so this pics arent exactly accurate. it's not that big a deal that he able to maintain mass more than when he wrestled in college, collegiate wrestling is heavy on weight control and he was likely under a lot of pressure to stay light. once he stopped worrying about that, of course he gained a bunch of mass.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Lashley vs Fedor would be a good fight


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

daveh98 said:


> To the person wondering if he is juicing; the answer is absolutely. There is nothing natural about his physique. Sorry but creatine and glutamine due not lead to muscles bigger than the best bodybuilders of the 1950s and 1960s where they TOO were still juicing.


this is extremely disrespectful to not only Lashley but his coach/sensei Rhadi Ferguson.


until you have proof....stop with the slander and snake-talk


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I know it was short notice and all, but fighting Simms was only a negative move for Lashley imo. Beating Simms proves nothing for Lashley, at least he sustained no injuries so could fight again soon.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Lashley needs to be called out for blatantly dodging fights in the months leading up to this. He won't even fight anyone Mid-tier! Even though he is top of the food chain as far as physical ability goes. 

**** Lashley, at least until he fights someone with ANY sort of a competitive reputation.

The guy is stealing money, IMO. Fighters like him will be the death of Strikeforce.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I couldn't care less about him anymore. I was excited to hear about him starting MMA, and curious as to how he would do. However, he really... REALLY needs to fight someone that isn't a complete can. He can stop all this 'oh I'm gonna fight Fedor' bs as well.

Give him AA next. And I really hope the Pitbull welcomes him to MMA properly.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I would like to see him take one more fight and then take on the loser of Brett Rogers vs Bogfoot (it seems this is almost confirmed)

He needs to step it up he is clearly a bi fish in a small pond.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> I couldn't care less about him anymore. I was excited to hear about him starting MMA, and curious as to how he would do. However, he really... REALLY needs to fight someone that isn't a complete can. He can stop all this 'oh I'm gonna fight Fedor' bs as well.
> 
> Give him AA next. And I really hope the Pitbull welcomes him to MMA properly.


Hey that's a great idea I would love to AA take on Lashley.

MAKE IT HAPPEN COKER!!


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

whats fights did he "dodge"???


and what happened to that Ron Waterman fight??


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2010)

I think Lashly has a lot of potential. He's huge with pretty good cardio and mad strength. Its just a matter of developing the technique he'd need to be a truly dominant fighter. 

For now however, he's just a huge GnP'er with good wrestling chops. However with greathly further development he'd become a seriously dangerous contender. :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I want to at least see Lashley fight some mid level fighters. He has been fighting at the bottom of the heap in my opinion. I just feel like Strikeforce is very top heavy right now where they have a lot of good fighters at the top, but then a long gap between there and the bottom with not many mid level fighters in between.

As for the steroids, it is very possible that he was on steroids while doing pro wrestling. It is possible that Brock Lesnar did as well. But it does not mean they do it now at all. He is going to be bigger than he was in college, but it doesn't mean he is still on the juice. Until I see proof of him using steroids while fighting, it is a non issue.


----------



## Misaka (Oct 2, 2008)

For me he will be in time the most dominant HW in MMA, when Fedor leaves.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Shane Del Rosario or Antonio "Bigfoot" Silva

IMO either of these two would be fitting.

And probably his first loss.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

I think its almost confirmed the guy is on steroids. If you believe you get as big as that eating rice you are ignorant.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Bloodhound said:


> For now however, he's just a huge GnP'er with good wrestling chops.


Sounds like another fighter who came into the UFC from WWE :confused02:

Just to say a fighter is one dimensional dont mean they can't be a very dangerous opponent.

I like Ashley I think he will do well, I would not mind seeing how he stand up against Bigfoot next.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Sounds like another fighter who came into the UFC from WWE :confused02:
> 
> Just to say a fighter is one dimensional dont mean they can't be a very dangerous opponent.
> 
> I like Ashley I think he will do well, I would not mind seeing how he stand up against Bigfoot next.


Yeah, I didn't say he was bad, I just said his most dominant feature is his superior strength, wrestling and GnP. 

Also, I like Lashley too. He much more...root-for-able in my opinion than ANY other GnP/wrestler based fighter out there.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Johnni G said:


> I think its almost confirmed the guy is on steroids. If you believe you get as big as that eating rice you are ignorant.


its almost been confirmed that Albania has a nuclear weapon....


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Misaka said:


> For me he will be in time the most dominant HW in MMA, when Fedor leaves.


He's going to need to come to the UFC and rack up one hell of a streak/record if he's going to be "the most dominant HW in MMA". Personally, I don't think he'll be able to hang with the UFC's top guys, but each to their own.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

As a rule, I would want at least 5 fights in the organization before an up and comer gets to fight an established name in Strikeforce. It goes to show that SF doesn't have the depth that they need to present a laddered approach to a title-shot? It's a good thing, imo, to have him go thru nobody's and has-been's before gettin a top 4 fight...not as the penulitmate test but as the mark of a healthy division.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

daveh98 said:


> To the person wondering if he is juicing; the answer is absolutely. There is nothing natural about his physique. Sorry but creatine and glutamine due not lead to muscles bigger than the best bodybuilders of the 1950s and 1960s where they TOO were still juicing.
> 
> here is his downfall. He is going to get rocked by a leaner guy with outstanding standup and takedown defense. There are NO fighters that are that muscled that have long-term success in MMA; especially striking sports like boxing. Excessive muscles are bad fighting in general. A 200 pound guy with heavy hands has PLENTY of power with 5oz gloves to knock out anyone.
> 
> ...


There is no question that Lashley juiced while wrastlin', but so did Lesnar. I'd be very surprised if you could throw a rock at a pack of wrestlers and not hit one who juiced. But the fact is he doesn't have to juice to maintain his musculature and strength, he just needs to do a maintenance workout.

Honestly, concerning his cardio, I've never seen a guy that big move so fast and do it for so long (except Lesnar). I've watched all of his (few) fights and honestly think his anerobic endurance is maybe better than Lesnars. 

When it comes down to it, he's not much but a great wrestler who's freakin huge. His needs IMO are as follows: 
1. Work on bettering his cardio even more. 
2. Condition his mucles for better endurance.
3. Better his striking technique. 
If he can increase his skills in all of those areas he has a legitimate chance to become a dominant heavyweight.


----------

